# If Choi doesn't post this I will!



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

You all need to go read the latest blog entry from Rob Choi! Its insane! First the kayakers beat the boaters in a tournament then a big shark! http://www.angling-addict.com/


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Man, that is a seriously talented angler. Great post.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Dang. He's has serious skill


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6DFuCLRYyE


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

That is bad ass Rob! :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Watched the video earlier..........SICK!!!! Just SICK!!! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks guys. Much appreciated


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Bad Ass.


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

This Guy is my HERO!!!!


----------

